# Kits



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

went to my frineds rescue today and came back with three beano kits lol


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










my other kits,



















sorry they arnt very good they are from my phone.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> my other kits,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a stunner - black nosed silver?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

yes lol ill try to get a clearer photo, she dosnt have much silver so will be a DEW soon, her sister has half a black nose.

I agree she is stunning lol


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a black nosed silver but hes darker then her. hes 3 coming up and his nose is still solid.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah her nose probably wont change but she will soon be a dark eyed white as she dosnt have all that much silver in her.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

how old is she?* i only as because if shes really young sometimes silvers can get darker as they get older she dosent look that dark so she probably will go DEW in time.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> how old is she?* i only as because if shes really young sometimes silvers can get darker as they get older she dosent look that dark so she probably will go DEW in time.


she is 8 weeks old, i dont think she will go darker, her two sisters are already virtually DEW now.

The little buggers attacked me last night lol they were trying to grab their meat and got my hand instead it was like feeding sharks, there was blood everywhere lol


----------

